# gnome+sawfish

## almafer

vorrei provare gnome con sawfish,ma non riesco a configurare sawfish come wm,mi è stato detto di aggiugere a questo file

# /etc/profile:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/profile,v 1.15 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

if [ -e "/etc/profile.env" ]

then

source /etc/profile.env

fi

#077 would be more secure, but 022 is generally quite realistic

umask 022

if [ `/usr/bin/whoami` = 'root' ]

then

if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

then

export PS1='\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

fi

export PATH="/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:${ROOTPATH}"

else

if [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/bash' ] || [ "$SHELL" = '/bin/sh' ]

then

export PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]'

fi

export PATH="/bin:/usr/bin:${PATH}"

fi

unset ROOTPATH

if [ -z "$INPUTRC" -a ! -f "$HOME/.inputrc" ]; then

export INPUTRC="/etc/inputrc"

fi 

la voce 

export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/sawfish

m,a per me questo è arabo,mi sapete aiutare,e poi se voglio tornare a metacity,basta che rimuovo la voce inserita?

grazie

----------

## cerri

Ma qual'e' il problema?

Hai aggiunto quella voce?

----------

## almafer

fatto,bastava aggiungerla alla fine,però mi trovo meglio con metacity,quindi sono tornato indietro,devo dire che mi sto innamorando della velocità di gnome anche se trovo un po ostiche alcune configurazioni,per esempio,da root ero riuscito a configurare il mouse con il singolo click,anzichè con il doppio,adesso non ricordo come ho fatto,non potevano raccogliere tutte le opzioni nel centro di controllo alla voce mouse?  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## enx89

 *Quote:*   

> non potevano raccogliere tutte le opzioni nel centro di controllo alla voce mouse? 

 

Questo e` uno dei tanti motivi che mi spingono ad usare kde  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  !!! E` tutto piu` integrato, anche se devo ammettere che e` un po' piu` pesante di Gnome, ma con un P3 500 e un P3 800 gira bene e non mi posso lamentare.  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

ENx

----------

## Phemt

anch'io preferisco kde!

ps: ^_^ hi

----------

## nglrossi

[ot mode on]

Ciao ragazzi!! mi sento un po' a casa...

[ot mode off]

dovrebbe funzionare anche con 

export WINDOW_MANAGER=/usr/bin/enlightenment

?!?

perchè a me non va..

----------

## cerri

Non l'ho letto ma forse ti puo' interessare questo thread.

----------

## l0rdt

 *almafer wrote:*   

> per esempio,da root ero riuscito a configurare il mouse con il singolo click,anzichè con il doppio,adesso non ricordo come ho fatto,non potevano raccogliere tutte le opzioni nel centro di controllo alla voce mouse? 

 

```
# gconf-editor &
```

sta in desktop -> gnome -> peripherals -> mouse. abilita single_click. Se non vuoi aprire una finestra di terminale, dal menu principale sistema -> editor della configurazione.

Ciao

----------

## nglrossi

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Non l'ho letto ma forse ti puo' interessare questo thread.

 

'azz che fatica.. ci ho buttato un occhio (adesso per colpa tua sono orbo   :Wink:  ) ma parlava + che altro di far andare e17..

io ho la 16.5 funzionante, ma volevo provare a usarlo come windowmanager con gnome, pensavo fosse ciò che ha fatto Almafer...

Non so cosa usi gnome di predefinito (metacity?!?), credevo che con quell'export si forzasse il window manager.. ma in gnome non vedo differenze.

thnx

----------

## nglrossi

Forse ci siamo, non posso fare troppi esperimenti x' sta emergiando mozilla in una shell di gnome e non posso tirarlo giu'..

ho fatto partire in una "nested window" un'altra istanza di gdm: se scelgo" gnomefailsafe" (mi dice che non vengono caricati gli scripts di startup), ho enlightenment come wmanager: veramente carino, eppoi lo trovo molto funzionale quando lavoro con 10000 finestre..

Credo che gli scripts di gnome sovrascrivano quel valore che avevo dato a $WINDOW_MANAGER, adesso lo vado a cercare..

----------

## l0rdt

Penso che tu debba utilizzare "gconf-editor". Vai in desktop -> gnome -> applications -> window_manager e cambia la chiave default per farla puntare a quello che ti serve.

Ciao

----------

## nglrossi

ok, adesso mi tiro un attimo fuori dal kernel panic e ci provo  :Wink: 

thnz

----------

## cerri

 *nglrossi wrote:*   

> 'azz che fatica.. ci ho buttato un occhio (adesso per colpa tua sono orbo   ) ma parlava + che altro di far andare e17..

 

Beh, quello si pero' pensavo potessi trovare info utili... magari anche come aggiornarlo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## almafer

grazie a lOrdt,benvenuto a nglossi.è vero è un po come essere a casa qui visto che ormai ci troviamo in molti degli utenti linux del forum di html.it.io penso che se un giorno dovessi reinstallare gentoo farò a meno di kde,ormai mi trovo molto bene con gnome,a cancellarlo completamente adesso ho paura,non vorrei cancellare qualche libreria di troppo

----------

